# san diego camp/park suggestions?



## marmar (Jul 3, 2020)

heya all, its been a while since i posted about anything on here. anyways, looking for info /suggestions on san diego, never been down there but want to go to the beach and sleep out of the back of my truck or tent somewhere and learn to surf. im sure its been burnt out since like 50s for such endeavors, but still lmk if know anything


----------



## MFB (Jul 5, 2020)

I havent been for about 3 years, but Ocean Beach used to be friendly to car campers, buncha travellers and hippies parked all over. 
Also if you wait til after sunset you can descend the cliffs at Sunset Cliffs and sleep on the beach, just check the tide. 

Another idea; you can go up to Black's beach by Torrey Pines; there's some little slot canyons in the cliffs just north that make for perfect camping. This is a nude beach and gay cruise spot, so you may see some doods sucking each other off.


----------



## marmar (Jul 5, 2020)

MFB said:


> I havent been for about 3 years, but Ocean Beach used to be friendly to car campers, buncha travellers and hippies parked all over.
> Also if you wait til after sunset you can descend the cliffs at Sunset Cliffs and sleep on the beach, just check the tide.
> 
> Another idea; you can go up to Black's beach by Torrey Pines; there's some little slot canyons in the cliffs just north that make for perfect camping. This is a nude beach and gay cruise spot, so you may see some doods sucking each other off.


Sounds good, thank you for the info! I found back beach on the map too, had it in mind . I used park by a hot spot for gay love in Brooklyn while van living, besides used condoms steaking to your boots all the time great place lol


----------

